# Looking for study partner PE Exam ME in :wv:



## prichmon (Feb 28, 2013)

Is anyone in the Huntington WV area planning to take the PE in April?

Anyone interested in exchanging ideas and emails for the purpose of the PE?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## prichmon (Jun 25, 2013)

trying again for October...


----------



## WV_Boiler (Jul 4, 2013)

Rich,

Where do you work in Huntington?


----------



## dsk2 (Aug 16, 2013)

prichmon, wv_boiler

I am preparing for the pe exam in october 2013. I need a long distance study partner desperately.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 16, 2013)

dsk2, which afternoon are you taking?


----------



## prichmon (Sep 11, 2013)

I am in Huntington wv


----------



## WV_Boiler (Sep 22, 2013)

me too, where do you work?


----------

